# Using established filter to cycle...



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I have an established AC300 which I added to a new 35Gal tank, how long will it takes that tank to cycle??


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

not sure if this will help kouma , but i used a load of water from my established tank in the new tank and took a load of gravel out as well and put into the new tank and it speeds the process up , but not sure how long it will take , best to keep checking ur water perimeteres till its ok, and that was with a brand new filter , so urs probaly wont take as long ( i think ) please correct if im wrong !


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I've had goldfish in there for 2 days as well, and added almost 10 gallons from an established tank. Nitrite is zero, PH is 7.4, amonia probably 0.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2003)

There are so many variables involved, it's impossible to predict exactly when the tank will be fully cycled. You won't know how long it's going to take until it happens. I would assume using the filter and water from an established tank will speed up your cycling time faster than Bio-Spira, Cycle, or any other of those bugs-in-a-bottle products.

Just keep feeding the goldfish and chaecking the water. When the ammonia and nitrite are both 0 and you are accumulating nitrate, you are fully cycled.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

What is your Nitrate level?

You could add Bio-spira for a faster cycle.

Good Luck............................


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

just check the water from time to time... but definitely established furniture from an old tank will help hasten the cycling process...


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

it cuts the time significantly. just keep checking those parameters and you should be ok


----------

